# Neuer Norco Slopestyler von Sam Dueck in Serie?



## Indian Summer (19. Januar 2012)

Hi all!

Was meint ihr, soll Norco den Slopestyler von Sam Dueck in Serie produzieren? Norco fragt uns 
(und alle anderen Vertriebe rund um den Globus) gerade deswegen an. 
Die Rahmen-Prototypen wurden alle in Kanada handgefertigt, für eine Serienproduktion muss sich Norco 
aber ziemlich sicher sein, dass sich weltweit eine gewisse Anzahl dieser Rahmen verkaufen lassen.

Ist das Bedürfnis nach einem solchen Bike überhaupt noch da? Wir zum Beispiel mussten feststellen, 
dass sich das Norco Empire 5 im Jahre 2009 grosser Nachfrage erfreute, aber bereits 2010 schwierig 
zu verkaufen war. Haben Slopestyle-Bikes ihren Zenit überschritten? Gibt es hier jemanden, 
der sich solch ein Teil auf jeden Fall kaufen würde? Der Preis würde sich wohl im Bereich eines 
Range Rahmens bewegen.

Wir danken euch auf jeden Fall schon jetzt für eure Antworten!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## BC-23 (20. Januar 2012)

Ja bitte doch! 

Ich hatte beide Empire Jahrgänge und bin mit den 2010er S.E. immer noch zufrieden. 

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach nen neuen Bike und hab schon mit den Truax geliebäugelt, is mir aber doch zu viel. Würde euch gern treu bleiben.

Wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind: Wird es 2012 wieder Mid-Season Modelle geben?

MfG BC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (22. Januar 2012)

Hi BC

Von wegen Mid-Season Modellen: Das Truax war eigentlich als 2011 Modell geplant. Deshalb 
bot Norco auch kein Modell mit dem letztjährigen, evtl. modifizierten Shore-Rahmen an, da sie davon 
ausgingen, dass das Truax rechtzeitig zu Saisonbeginn fertig werden würde. Als sich dann die ganze Entwicklung 
etwas verzögert, führte das dazu, dass das Truax später vorgesehen in den Läden eintraf. Insofern 
handelte es sich nicht um ein Mid-Season-Modell, da es kein aktuelles Modell ablöste oder ersetzte.

Und so wie uns bekannt ist, sind alle 2012er-Modelle bereits in mindestens einem Produktionsrun 
gefertigt worden, auch das Aurum ist seit kurzer Zeit nach Europa unterwegs. Somit sollte sich 
die Truax-Situation also nicht wiederholen. Auch der Slopestyler käme frühestens 2013.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

